# Voltage drop



## realreckless (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey guys new here got a problem I cant figure out. 99 GXE When my car gets up to normal operating temperature the voltage will drop down to battery level (12V)and will continue to drop a bit lower. At times I will feel something kick on (possibly the a/c compressor) and the voltage will return to normal 13.9V. This continues to happen throughout my trip. Brand new alternator and battery, also have tried disconnecting rad fans and a/c comp. Any ideas? Thanks in advance


----------

